# Sharp Unveils World’s First THX Certified Ultra High Definition Television



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Like an unstoppable wave, 4K Ultra HD products are racing toward the shorelines. We’ve recently reported on a number of new 4K products including displays, a media player, and receivers capable of 4K pass through and up-conversion. Yesterday, Sharp added more energy to the movement by unveiling its new THX certified 70-inch class AQUOS Ultra HD LED TV (LC-70UD1U) – the first 70” sized Ultra High Def television available.








"Sharp has a rich history of leading the electronics industry in innovation. Today we continue that tradition with the introduction of the AQUOS Ultra HD LED TV," said John Herrington, President, Sharp Electronics Marketing Company of America. "With four times the pixel resolution of HD, the 70 inch class AQUOS Ultra HD LED TV is our finest television ever."

*Made with the Now in Mind*

Currently, one of the biggest detractors to 4K technology (apart from cost) is the lack of true 4K content. With nearly four times the pixel count (more than eight million versus about two million), there is a significant amount of information missing in standard HD sources (especially compressed cable and satellite feeds). RED recently made its 4K media center available, at a steep price, and Sony is rumored to be readying a 4K media center of its own. But those units will likely have limited material offerings for the foreseeable future. Sharp’s answer to this problem is a display system that creates the missing detail. This upconversion process is managed by a dual-core processor that refines a source signal and then analyzes, interpolates, and enriches content to create a 4K image. Sharp claims that this process will make any non-4K source more appealing to the eye and show well on the LC-70D1U’s pixel-rich display.

Of course the LC-70D1U also is ready to feed on true 4K content, coming equipped with four HDMI inputs that accept true 4K sources. It also is able to display 4K photo images sourced through its SD card reader or dual USB ports. Not to to be ignored, our old friend 3D is included in the game and backed with 4K 3D power (Sharp includes two free Bluetooth 3D glasses with the television).

*THX Certification*

Sharp is proudly proclaiming the LC-70D1U as the industry’s first THX certified 4K display. This means it successfully passed four hundred performance tests measuring image quality, consistency, and upconversion quality at the THX labs. The LC-70D1U also comes with several pre-calibrated THX Movie viewing modes that are meant to deliver a viewing experience as intended by Hollywood studios.








*Additional Elements of Interest*

The LC-70D1U comes with a built-in six speaker system composed of separate tweeter, mid-range, and woofer components that Sharp claims delivers a full-range sound while maintaining a narrow overall physical footprint. Not surprisingly, the display also comes loaded with Wi-Fi enabled Apps such as Netflix, Hulu Plus, Vudu, YouTube, Pandora, Rhapsody, Facebook and Skype (although no camera is included in the box). Users are also given the ability to surf the web on Sharp’s proprietary flash-enabled web-browser (in either full screen, or web/television split screen mode).

*Price and Availability*

The LC-70D1U has an elevated priced tag of $7999 (MSRP) and is available August 2013.

_Image Credit: PR NewsWire_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to see Sharp moving ahead. Wonder if hdmi 2.0 will be available later once it is a standard?

Price seems reasonable compared to the other HD systems out there.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's possible that HDMI 2.0 will be offered as an upgrade kit. Samsung, several months ago, announced that an upgrade kit would be made available to customers for purchase – I believe they are the only manufacturer to come forward like that. I'll contact Sharp to see what they have to say on the issue. 

For those of you not familiar with the differences, current HDMI 1.4 ports support 4K Ultra HD, but only at 24 or 30 frames per second. For movies, etc, this isn't an issue... but some television and game systems are in the 50+ frames per second range.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks. From what I have read so far, doesn't seem like Sharp or Sony will do any retro-fit. As for Samsung, they do provide that kit but I think that is more for the apps.. Not necessarily for hdmi 2.0.
We shall see.

also, it would be good to find out if HEVC (High Efficiency Video Coding), or H.265, to compress hefty 4K files, would be available as well??


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I just can't understand the choice to use active 3D glasses with a 4K display. One of 4K's major selling points is 1080p resolution with passive 3D. 

That said I'm happy to see more 4K getting released and I'm even happier to see this display doesn't have those ugly speakers flanking it like the Sonys.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I still am awaiting a response from Sharp. I did, however, clarify RED's stance on 4K through their new Redray device. HDMI 1.4 does allow for 12 bit color in a single cable (it also allows for 24-30 fps). In circumstances were 50-60 fps are desired, Redray has 4 HDMI outputs (a user would connect all 4). Sharp does specify that their new unit has 4 HDMI inputs... which would make sense... allowing for high frame rate 4K sources.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It would be good to see what they say. So far from what I have read about the current 4K lineup's, most if not all manufacturers will not support hdmi 2.0 setup once available for today's existing 4K tv since the chips, etc. on current 4K models will not support hdmi 2.0.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought THX was more important in sound systems?? Very cool TV though.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe THX started with audio but expanded into video. In regards to video, it is good to have accurate color, sharp picture, and the THX movie mode is the closest you will get to calibration without hiring someone to do it after purhase.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds very good I self Calibrate my TV to my own liking so it looks the best to me
So THX Video is the Future of Top notch TV's Awsome!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I've spent quite a bit of time with Sharp's LC-70UD1U UHD TV and I can tell you this new display looks like a very strong contender in the growing crowd of UHD TVs.

First allocations are scheduled to ship by the end of August and we have them on order. We're setting up a UHD store within our store for all of the new UHD displays. I'm also expecting an early surprise on two competing OLED displays for late August.

Very happy to see Sharp use the 70" panel size for their UHD offering.

Very exciting times ahead.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is indeed good news for Sharp. I much prefer 70 inch 4K tv rather then an 85 inch 4K tv due to room size restrictions. 

I am just waiting for the hdmi 2.0 availability and EVC (High Efficiency Video Coding), or H.265, to compress hefty 4K files, functionality built into these 4K units.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm pushing all of the UHD manufacturers to have an upgrade path for HDMI 2.0 and HEVC h 2.65. Most are willing to develop solutions, some are not.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It would be good to know which manufacturers can assist and which can't assist. For these very early 4K units, it is always best to know otherwise if they are not capable of being upgraded, the tv's would be useless for those who may need hdmi 2.0 and/or h 2.65


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's the bottom line... any early adopter along the chain of products associated with 4K will run into this issue, whether it be an AVR... a 4K media player... or a 4K TV. The current crop of AVRs only have HDMI 1.4 (and usually only one or two HDMI outputs for passthrough)... so if you buy an AVR now, thinking that you'll be safe 5 years down the road, you're probably better off reconsidering. None of these devices have HDMI 2.0. The chipsets for HDMI 2.0 have yet to be manufactured... 

Perhaps there will be add-on upgrade kits that users can add to their devices. Who knows... but once HDMI 2.0 arrives, then we're going to have a situation of two different worlds of equipment. Perhaps Robert has some insight as to whether or not these worlds will be bridged or not?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow! I might have to get one of these bad boys, and with a $8000 MSRP that's the same price as Samsung's 75" hd tv. Which I was looking into purchasing.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> Wow! I might have to get one of these bad boys, and with a $8000 MSRP that's the same price as Samsung's 75" hd tv. Which I was looking into purchasing.


You can do it!! I thought I was crazy spending $3700 on a Samsung F8500, it's only 64 inches but its been great. No way I could go $8000 but good for any that can and will. Any reason to not go with a projector? I just don't have a good space or we would have went that route.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I guess mainly because it'll be in my living room. We have a fairly open house plan and it would be difficult to control the lighting. I had looked into the black diamond screens which are very nice and would make a big improvement. Also a projector has to have the bulb changed every so often where most tv's will last many years with little maintenance.


----------



## Norcuron (Jul 11, 2013)

This will be an interesting technology to track. I have the 80" Sharp Aquos Quattron with 3D. I think it's a bummer 3D doesn't seem to be going anywhere. I like to watch 3D here and there but do agree a little goes a long ways.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Norcuron said:


> This will be an interesting technology to track. I have the 80" Sharp Aquos Quattron with 3D. I think it's a bummer 3D doesn't seem to be going anywhere. I like to watch 3D here and there but do agree a little goes a long ways.


No doubt, I enjoy watching movies in 3D my self. I think its just in a little slump right now. If they had more 3D movies like Avatar which was amazing when I watched it at the IMAX. It would really give the industry a big boost


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick question.. For the LC-70UD1U, the U.S. version, will it have the moth eye panel? I believe the same unit in Japan is using the moth eye panel. If it is using this moth eye, that would be something to help deflect reflection. Can this be confirmed?


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't wait until these become the norm and drop in price.


----------

